

Ask HN: Readings on building a language? - dubcanada

Hello,<p>I am playing around with trying to build a custom simple language. I am wondering what are some recommended readings people would suggest for things like lexer, abstract syntax, tree&#x27;s etc ?
======
tjr
I like this book:

[http://mitpress.mit.edu/books/essentials-programming-
languag...](http://mitpress.mit.edu/books/essentials-programming-languages)

